# Where is BKNights' Website, Facebook Page, & Newsletter?



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I've used BKNights fiverr gig many times with good results. However, I realized I've never seen their website, facebook page, or newsletter (where my books are promoted), and I can't seem to find them by Googling.

Can someone point me to them?

Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here you go.

www.DigitalBookSpot.com

FB Page- https://www.facebook.com/pages/Digital-Book-Spot/376198459143010


----------



## Marc Rokoff (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you Gertie! I have been looking everywhere for this information!

 [br]Marc Rokoff | Twitter | Google+


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you so much. I was looking for this as well.
Blessings,
E


----------

